# Cytotec for miscarriage.



## hiswife (Apr 15, 2008)

I've been doing as much reading and research as I can. Has anyone taken cytotec with missed miscarriage? I know it's different with everyone, I was just hoping to prepare myself for what was to come. Also, is there a certain gestation that it is not safe to use after regardless of fetal demise?


----------



## applejuice (Oct 8, 2002)

Read the prescribing information.


----------



## chel (Jul 24, 2004)

I took it for my missed m/c. There is a window when it works best. Too early and your body doesn't have the "receptors" for the med and it doesn't work. Too late (where it gets it worst rap, for inducing full term labor) and the uterus is too receptive and can cause u-rupture.

for me, it was 4+w since things had stopped growing, should have been 12+w but sac measured 8w with nothing inside. Overall it was extremely mild no pain at all, really too mild as I still had lots of clots after 2 rounds of oral cytotec. Looking back, probably should have suggest taking them vaginally.








Hopes things work out.


----------

